# ipad comme télécommande pour "tout" contrôler à distance



## diboutra (28 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche depuis quelques temps des réponses à ma question mais ne trouvant rien sur gogole et compagnie, je me lance enfin pour ouvrir un sujet.

Je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser un ipad comme télécommande pour écouter de la musique stockée sur un mac avec le son redirigé vers un ou plusieurs airport express ? Si oui, qu'elle application utiliser ? 

Est il possible de faire de même avec un apple TV ? C'est à dire le piloter via l'ipad avec les contenus du mac et non de l'ipad ? 

Merci par avance !


----------



## nalexis (30 Mai 2011)

Bonjour Diboutra

Tu peu utiliser l'ipad comme télécommande, il suffit de télécharger l'application "remote" (officiel apple) sur app store elle est gratuite et elle te permet de contrôler une bibliothèque itunes depuis ton ipad, il faut aussi activer le partage a domicile de itunes. 

Apres libre a toi d'écouter la musique sur ton mac depuis l'ipad et si tu as un ou plusieurs airport express ou Atv tu as aussi possibilité de lancer le son dessus. pour lancer sur plusieurs enceintes en même temps tu as une option "multiple" dans ipad qui te demande de choisir les airport express et atv disponible pour la lecture du son


----------



## diboutra (30 Mai 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Ma maison connectée va devenir réalité  

A+


----------



## nalexis (30 Mai 2011)

si tu as un serveur avec des films qui ne sont pas importé sur itunes, tu as aussi possibilité s'installer air video server sur le poste et l'application ipad airvideo qui est compatible avec atv  seul bémol, les sous titres .. tendance a cafouiller

et si tu as un tuner tnt elgato, idem  lancer la video depuis l'ipad vers atv par l'application eyetv


----------

